# My First Proper Detail Fabia VRS SE



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Got my G220 kit Saturday morining. No before or during pics, as I was quite nervous wielding the 500 Watt G220 monster :doublesho Car only had very light swirls and some light scratches around door handles.

Process:
Washed with Megs Gold Class Shampoo
Clayed with Megs Clay and Last Touch
Dried with waffle weave towels
1st Stage correction: Menz Power Finish on Menz orange pad
2nd Stage correction: Menz Final Finish on Menz yellow pad
LSP Megs NXT2.0 Tech wax

Not seen the car in direct sunlight yet, but under halogens, LED and strip lights, the results look stunning :buffer:

Car is a Fabia VRS SE, most fun car I have ever owned.

The Kit









The Results

































































Thanks for looking. Any comments/tips very welcome :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking Good :thumb:

Not seen a VRS in that colour before, looks stunning


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

great results Moggy. 

looks good mate.


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like you've done a great job there... I need to give my A4 another hit with my DA as I noticed under strip lighting there are quite a few swirls/scratches I've missed.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well done for taking the step Moggy and I am sure there are more to come........:thumb:

Looks like a nice result there.........:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A really nice wet looking finish. I do have a soft spot for the Skoda Fabia VRS. Nice car - esp in that SE colour guise


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

500W monster LOL

Its a proper ****** machine mate, wait till you need some more sever defects removing or start doing BMW paintwork.


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great work . Is that the ltd edition VRS


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

nig63 said:


> Great work . Is that the ltd edition VRS


Yes car number 388 out of 1000. Full leather interior and some extra toys. Huge grin factor if you give it beans


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Well done for taking the step Moggy and I am sure there are more to come........:thumb:
> 
> Looks like a nice result there.........:thumb:


Don't know how you do this on a regular basis mate, I was close to collapse after nine hours :lol: Believe me, I am not even tempted to do this for money on other peoples cars. Wouldn't have managed the results without reading threads by yourself and others on here. :wave:


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats looking good mate. 

What a lovely colour!


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

wicked mate looked for a vrs but couldnt get a tidy one for the money

right stop messing about and get pics of the traveller up..........




my dad bought me one about 3 weeks ago:thumb::thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

MoggyTech said:


> Yes car number 388 out of 1000. Full leather interior and some extra toys. Huge grin factor if you give it beans


I never appreciated how quick these things can be until the other day. A friend of mine got his 142,000 mile passat 130pd remapped and its shockingly quick for a diesel. Can only imagine how quick a little skoda with the same engine is!

Looking good btw:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks fantastic bud i realy like the special eddition colour. any interior pics please


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A cracking first detail :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice SE mate. There's quite a few on here with Fabia VRS's. Great motors (I'm not biased!!)


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

TANNERS said:


> wicked mate looked for a vrs but couldnt get a tidy one for the money
> 
> right stop messing about and get pics of the traveller up..........
> 
> my dad bought me one about 3 weeks ago:thumb::thumb:


Here Ya Go


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

-tom- said:


> looks fantastic bud i realy like the special eddition colour. any interior pics please


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work and nice car, I love my vRS.............:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work there Moggy, car now looks great and a nice colour aswell.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyTech said:


>


thanks looks great have u had any proplems with the interior leaking? mine is and me dads just sealed it wish i could have found a se but coultndt


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

-tom- said:


> thanks looks great have u had any proplems with the interior leaking? mine is and me dads just sealed it wish i could have found a se but coultndt


Yes I had the common problem of leaking rear door carriers and damp rear foot wells. Fronts are OK so far. They started riveting the door carriers on to save money, and they leak like a burst dam. Unibond 3 in 1 sealant works best, as it will dry, even if applied to damp seals.

The SE is like hens teeth now. Had mine 14 months, still worth the same as I paid for it! Got a great dealer as well, so well happy. :wave:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking good mate. Like the little tripod for the light aswell

ROb


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

VRS looks great in that colour, excellent work on the paint, think I am going to get me one of them G220s :buffer:


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd love an SE, my missus thinks I'd be daft trading my silver Vrs in for one!

"It's the same car, blah, blah!" she says "The only difference is the colour, blah, blah!" 

Got to admit, I didn't even go there!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great work mate


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice car! Love the Fabia VRS' 

Now show us the car that lurks in the background


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Nice car! Love the Fabia VRS'
> 
> Now show us the car that lurks in the background


Your wish is my command :wave:










Just past her 40th MOT yesterday


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I looking at getting a vrs very soon!! brilliant cars


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

burger said:


> I looking at getting a vrs very soon!! brilliant cars


Great fun for sure, but make sure you get one with a full service history mate. Oil used must be to VW505.01 PD spec or the camshaft lobes that drive the PD injector rockers wear rapidly. Leaking rear doors are common so feel rear carpets for dampness, easy fix though. Consul bushes in front suspension wear quickly due to weight of the engine, but you can fit the Cupra R solid bushes for £14 a side.

Other than that, build quality is excellent, not that quick off the line, but 30 to 70 in 3rd gear is a real hoot. More torque than a Porsche Boxter :doublesho

If you haven't driven one, watch out for power understeer, if you lift off too quick, they snap into lift off oversteer, but you need to be driving like an idiot to get into real trouble. 

Mapped to 180 BHP they really are a handful


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

MoggyTech said:


> Great fun for sure, but make sure you get one with a full service history mate. Oil used must be to VW505.01 PD spec or the camshaft lobes that drive the PD injector rockers wear rapidly. Leaking rear doors are common so feel rear carpets for dampness, easy fix though. Consul bushes in front suspension wear quickly due to weight of the engine, but you can fit the Cupra R solid bushes for £14 a side.
> 
> Other than that, build quality is excellent, not that quick off the line, but 30 to 70 in 3rd gear is a real hoot. More torque than a Porsche Boxter :doublesho
> 
> ...


I'd agree with that as would the BMW that was chasing me when i entered a roundabout sideways after braking for the entrance to it at the 100yrd marker while pushing 90mph!!! I forgot about the slight crest just as you turn into it!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

MoggyTech said:


> Your wish is my command :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! Havent seen one on Minilites for a long time. Its a cracker!


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Lovely! Havent seen one on Minilites for a long time. Its a cracker!


Just noticed the car in your Avatar. I simply love the original Mini, designed by a genius, and handle like they are on rails. Got to love that A Series engine, oil leaks included. :lol: I had RGA 919M a white mini 1000, lasted for ages till I gave it to my (now ex) wife. She wrecked it in a couple of months. :doublesho


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sure I said this already on Briskoda, but a cracking job you've done there Moggy :thumb:

Love the Traveller too 

Andrew


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyTech said:


> Yes I had the common problem of leaking rear door carriers and damp rear foot wells. Fronts are OK so far. They started riveting the door carriers on to save money, and they leak like a burst dam. Unibond 3 in 1 sealant works best, as it will dry, even if applied to damp seals.
> 
> The SE is like hens teeth now. Had mine 14 months, still worth the same as I paid for it! Got a great dealer as well, so well happy. :wave:


thats what my bad used :thumb: tell me about it i had to lift the carpet up and remove the sound deading as it was socked throw. i know the se is like hens teath i realy want to clean mine :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

MoggyTech said:


> Just noticed the car in your Avatar. I simply love the original Mini, designed by a genius, and handle like they are on rails. Got to love that A Series engine, oil leaks included. :lol: I had RGA 919M a white mini 1000, lasted for ages till I gave it to my (now ex) wife. She wrecked it in a couple of months. :doublesho


Haha yeh it is a bit of a territory marker but I love it. Just dont get the character in modern cars. I stand out from the crowd with my mates Corsas, Clios etc. 18 so insurance is cheap with the 998 haha! No wonder she is ex wife! Nobody harms my car and gets away with it :lol:

*stops hijacking thread*


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

MoggyTech said:


> Consul bushes in front suspension wear quickly due to weight of the engine, but you can fit the Cupra R solid bushes for £14 a side.


Do you have a part number or link for the bushes? Thanks


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

W_VRS said:


> Do you have a part number or link for the bushes? Thanks


List of all parts needed

1 Set Powerflex bushes - Part No PFF85-601

2No Seat Cupra Console bushes - Part No 6LL407183

1 Tube VW Special lube for fitting Console bush - Part No G 294 421 A1

6No Bolts for Balljoints - Part No N10127707 (VW Part No)

2No Bolts for Front Wishbone Bush - Part No N10141801 (VW Part No)

That's a list for firming up the front suspension. You can skip item [1] if you like, as the original wishbone front bush, is pretty solid as standard.

You get a bit more road noise with that setup, but the bushes last forever.


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Looks great..


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

MoggyTech said:


> Here Ya Go


STUNNING :doublesho


----------

